# .htaccess problem!



## PHPer (20. Dezember 2004)

Hey leute!

Habe da leider ein kleines Problemchen mit meiner .htaccess datei. Diese sieht in etwa wie folgt aus:



> RewriteEngine On
> RewriteRule ^search.spt index.php
> RewriteRule ^out.spt out.php
> RewriteRule ^activate_(.*).html index.php?site=activate&id=$1
> ...



Die funktioniert auch ziemlich gut, naja, zu gut um ehrlich zu sein. Denn das Resultat dieser ist, dass ich nicht mehr auf den Statistik Ordner auf meinem Webspace zugreifen kann. Stattdessen krieg ich meine Seite ohne CSS Formatierung zu sehen.

Was muß ich mit dieser nu machen damit ich wieder auf meinen Statistik Ordner zugreifen kann?

Danke Euch schonmal.


----------



## Sven Mintel (22. Dezember 2004)

> Diese sieht in etwa wie folgt aus:


und wie sieht sie en Detail aus.... in dem Geposteten ist nix zu sehen, was ein komplettes Verzeichnis betrifft.

Was für einen Pfad rufst du denn auf, wenn du normalerweise zu deiner Statistik gelangen willst?


----------

